# Windows 2008 Server doesn't complete chkdsk



## Lance1977 (May 25, 2011)

-Dell Poweredge 2950 with 4GB memory.
-2XDell Powervault MD1000
-windows 2008 R2 32 bit
-4TB data on the Powervault MD1000
-RAID5 on the Powervault

There was a power outage and after the power outage the Dell Poweredge wouldn't see the Powervault storage drives.
After some configuration I was able to get the Powervault and Poweredge (Windows2008 installed on).
At startup Windows 2008 server has been going into chkdsk, and alway stops after stage 2 index verification, verification complete.


Never goes into stage 3. I've waited many hours, but it seems chkdsk always stops after stage 2, and does not progress.

I've tried chkdsk m: /r, chkdsk m: /f, chkdsk m: /f /c, chkdsk m: /f /i.

Windows is installed on the c:

If I go chkdsk c: /f - The chkdsk will complete with no errors. Will complete after chkdsk c: /f and chkdsk c: /r.

I've tried running chkdsk m: /f (and chkdsk m: /r) from the recovery console, from inside windows 2008 r2, and at startup.

The backup solution I had is not recoverable.

I read this whitepaper: Download details: NTFS Chkdsk Best Practices and Performance

There may be the off chance that the system isn't actually hanging, but that the chkdsk is very memory intensive, and perhaps I need to wait longer.
About 10% of the files on the Dell Powervault seem to be corrupted, so it seems that chkdsk would be necessary. If there any tools aside from chkdsk that can save these tools, I would like to know.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what do you mean by your backup solution is not recoverable?
you have no tested-as-good backups????

any possibility of backing up the data off m: and then format the partition and restore the data?


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Can't help with getting chkdsk to finish, simply because chkdsk needs memory to complete, and you may simply have a volume too large. This is actually why you shouldn't create volumes larger than is reasonable to chkdsk - I usually suggest no larger than 500GB for a partition (and even that will take a good amount of time once it gets fairly full) and then mount them as mount points. Hopefully you don't have a 4TB volume...


----------

